# Round field feeders



## scrunchie (8 December 2011)

Found a cheap one on ebay near me. Tempted to get it as sick of wasted hay but have heard bad things about them.

They used to use them at a riding school I used to go to, and I don't remember any horses being injured from using them.

Opinons please.







One like this^


----------



## Enfys (8 December 2011)

My opinion ? No, no, no, no, NO   Don't even go there! Lots of lovely little gaps for silly equines to thread body parts through 

Personally, I wouldn't touch a metal ring feeder, tombstone or otherwise with a bargepole. Most of the horses here are not mine, if one got injured with something i had put in the field I'd probably get the pants sued off me. 



Yes they are useful, and yes, the majority of the time they appear to be safe, but when there is an accident every single one I have ever seen or heard about has caused major, *major*, injuries. My friends tb somehow almost ripped his leg off on one only a month or so ago... bang!


----------



## scrunchie (8 December 2011)

Yes but they are marketed towards cattle.


----------



## No1_in_particular (8 December 2011)

I use ring feeders in all my fields and my large barn (for foals). 
Personally I wouldn't use the one pictured above as horses can get their heads stuck in cattle feeders. I would recommend you get a 'sheep feeder' as they are smaller spaces between the bars and horses and ponies can get their heads over rather than try to put their heads between the bars.
They do save a lot of waste and are not used for horses bedding when they wreck the bales.


----------



## sandi_84 (8 December 2011)

No1_in_particular said:



			I use ring feeders in all my fields and my large barn (for foals). 
Personally I wouldn't use the one pictured above as horses can get their heads stuck in cattle feeders. I would recommend you get a 'sheep feeder' as they are smaller spaces between the bars and horses and ponies can get their heads over rather than try to put their heads between the bars.
They do save a lot of waste and are not used for horses bedding when they wreck the bales.
		
Click to expand...

Can you put a pic of yours up please? Near had heart failure thinking about the horror story above!  We have them in our fields but they don't look like the one pictured above and was wondering if we have the sheep feeder.


----------



## caberston (8 December 2011)

depends on which sort you get i suppose. they're good for keeping all your haylage in one place, especially handy if your field gets massively muddy because your hay still doesn't get trampled into the ground. 
i would say that tombstone feeders are probably safer and more suitable for horses because its harder to get various body parts stuck:

http://www.bitlessbridle.co.uk/shop...ID=362&zenid=248478bbde809ebdef48d4fb96df2897


----------



## MiCsarah (8 December 2011)

How about one of these? http://hay-hutch.oxatis.com/Default.asp


----------



## rsc (8 December 2011)

I use 3 Big Bale Buddies !  

Basically large plastic bags for your hay, they come with a 1 year guarantee and I am really pleased with mine.  Once you have got the hang of getting them in the bags they are easy to move around the field so you dont poach any areas as well.

Just do a google search and you will find them. (use the .co.uk site)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 December 2011)

I have a sheep feeder. However, I have added strong mesh to the inside of it, which stops the horses from putting their legs through the gaps that normally the sheep would put their heads through. You should be able to see the mesh on the above photo.


----------



## Bethie (8 December 2011)

I've had to deal with 2 cows in the past that have got stuck in ring feeders and been lucky to be rescued in time, there is no way on earth I would have one near my horses!


----------



## No1_in_particular (8 December 2011)

I can't seem to find a photo just now... anyway I use the same ones as Meowy Catmas, although without the mesh, I have never had a problem with them and have used them for years... I take the pins out that hold them together and tie together just incase anyone gets their headcollars stuck. 
I've had cattle stuck in cattle feeders but they don't tend to be as flighty as horses and have been relatively easy to remove.... I would imagine if a horse was stuck there wouldn't be much left of them or the feeder...
I'll try to dig out a photo of them all muchning around a feeder!


----------



## No1_in_particular (8 December 2011)

Finally found a photo! 
Hope this works!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (8 December 2011)

i wouldnt use a metal feeder. the bale buddies works well. i would rather lose some hay being trampled than a vets bill for a stuck horse or injured horse from a ring feeder.


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 December 2011)

I've used a ring feeder for my lot and they got on fine, they were always eating over the top of it rather than putting their heads through the gaps whenever i watched them. Haven't got one this year as i borrow it from the farmer and he managed to wreck it with the tractor when he took it back earlier in the year  told him it would be easier for me to run it over the field like a giant hamster wheel the same way i got it in the field but he insisted on 'helping'


----------



## RutlandH2O (8 December 2011)

Meowy Catmas said:









I have a sheep feeder. However, I have added strong mesh to the inside of it, which stops the horses from putting their legs through the gaps that normally the sheep would put their heads through. You should be able to see the mesh on the above photo.
		
Click to expand...

I have been trying to have one of these made. I went to the feed store and took a look at one similar to yours, but it was 5'3" in diameter. It's just too big for my purposes. I over-winter my Shires in a massive pole barn. My 2 young geldings share a section of the barn and I thought one like yours would be perfect. I'm trying to have one of the cattle/sheep feeder manufacturers make one for me that is 4 feet in diameter and 32 inches high, with 3 inch mess welded around like yours. Next time you are out in the field, could you measure the diameter of your feeder? Perhaps a smaller one is already made.


----------



## Spottyappy (8 December 2011)

We use old tractor tyres. My neighbour was delighted to get rid of the tyres and delvered them. They hold huge amounts of hay,the horses can't  get stuck,stops waste and as they're  so big,they don't  tend to chase each other abut too much.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (8 December 2011)

Get it!  They're fab, no waste, easily moved too.  Ours is ancient, and I'm sure many would consider it in poor nick but I've never had an injury - the filly sticks her head through it and lifts it off the ground to scratch her neck!

A couple of years ago...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 December 2011)

RutlandH2O said:



			I have been trying to have one of these made. I went to the feed store and took a look at one similar to yours, but it was 5'3" in diameter. It's just too big for my purposes. I over-winter my Shires in a massive pole barn. My 2 young geldings share a section of the barn and I thought one like yours would be perfect. I'm trying to have one of the cattle/sheep feeder manufacturers make one for me that is 4 feet in diameter and 32 inches high, with 3 inch mess welded around like yours. Next time you are out in the field, could you measure the diameter of your feeder? Perhaps a smaller one is already made.
		
Click to expand...

I'll measure it tomorrow.


----------



## RutlandH2O (8 December 2011)

Meowy Catmas: Thanks ever so much. The rep, from one of the round feeder manufacturers,
thought they might be able to make a one-off. We keep missing each other's calls. Then I saw yours. Do you know who made yours?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 December 2011)

I bought it from here http://www.coedydinas.co.uk/country-store/ but I don't know the make. My filly - at the time that the photo was taken - was about 14.3hh, if that helps.


----------



## scrunchie (8 December 2011)

Thankyou peeps.

Will look into getting a sheep one. 

Meowy Christmas, did you do the mesh yourself? If so what kind of mesh is it?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 December 2011)

Yes, we did it ourselves using some mesh from a dog-run (we don't have a dog so we took it apart) and some cable ties. It's very strong, stiff mesh in a square pattern and I thought that it would do the job better than chicken wire.


----------



## Oliver12 (8 December 2011)

Meowy Catmas said:









I have a sheep feeder. However, I have added strong mesh to the inside of it, which stops the horses from putting their legs through the gaps that normally the sheep would put their heads through. You should be able to see the mesh on the above photo.
		
Click to expand...

I've done exactly the same. They dragged the haylage through the gaps last year and wasted so much. I've soon put a stop to that. You can get a roll of heavy duty plastic meshing from Wickes for £9.99 which fits exactly.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2011)

Oliver12 said:



			I've done exactly the same. They dragged the haylage through the gaps last year and wasted so much. I've soon put a stop to that. You can get a roll of heavy duty plastic meshing from Wickes for £9.99 which fits exactly.
		
Click to expand...

Naughty neddies!  If mine try that trick, I'll have a look at the plastic mesh you mention. 

OK, I've measured the sheep feeder and it is 5ft wide and 3ft high. It will take a round bale but I use small square ones.

ETA. The mesh on my feeder is 3 inch 'square' metal mesh.


----------



## flashmans (9 December 2011)

Spottyappy said:



			We use old tractor tyres. My neighbour was delighted to get rid of the tyres and delvered them. They hold huge amounts of hay,the horses can't  get stuck,stops waste and as they're  so big,they don't  tend to chase each other abut too much.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/309120.html It's possible!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2011)

Click to expand...


----------



## Tinypony (9 December 2011)

I've recently induldged in a bit of DIY using big plant pots used for trees, some bungee cord, blue pipe, clips cut off un-used leg straps and old leadropes and vandalised hay nets.  They are slow hay feeders, this is the smaller version, that takes about half a bale of hay.  I've got the makings of larger ones that will take a whole bale ready to go!
An alternative maybe for those who don't have the facilities to use round bales.





























Hopefully the photos are self-explanatory.  The bungee cords aren't equidistant, two are slightly closer together and tied off, one has a clip.  This means you unclip that side and flip the "lid" over to fill.


----------



## RutlandH2O (9 December 2011)

Meowy Catmas: Thanks so much for the measurements. Your feeder is only 3 inches less in diameter than the one I saw at the feed merchant. That one was massive. Yours looks just right. Oh well, back to the drawing board.

Tinypony: Quite ingenious!


----------



## Tinypony (9 December 2011)

If you Google slow hay feeder and also look on You Tube there are loads of useful ideas.  This is going to save me a fortune in wasted hay this winter, and also give peace of mind if it takes me longer to get to the field in snow.  I'll know they have more than 24hrs of eating out there!


----------



## flashmans (9 December 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I've recently induldged in a bit of DIY using big plant pots used for trees, some bungee cord, blue pipe, clips cut off un-used leg straps and old leadropes and vandalised hay nets.  They are slow hay feeders, this is the smaller version, that takes about half a bale of hay.  I've got the makings of larger ones that will take a whole bale ready to go!
An alternative maybe for those who don't have the facilities to use round bales.





























Hopefully the photos are self-explanatory.  The bungee cords aren't equidistant, two are slightly closer together and tied off, one has a clip.  This means you unclip that side and flip the "lid" over to fill.
		
Click to expand...

This seems a very good idea, will have to try it out!
Do the bungie cords come from the bottom of the pot/tub? So the 'lid' goes down as hay goes down (to get hay at bottom)? If that makes sense!


----------



## Tinypony (9 December 2011)

Yep.  The bit of cord looped tied through the holes at the bottom is used for tying the bungee cord inside.  The bit of baling twine coming up from the bottom outside of the tub to the bungee is an economy measure as much as anything.  This is how I made it:

So we have...
A huge plant pot, complete with drainage holes at the bottom.
A hoop made of blue pipe with a little bit of copper pipe (or something else rigid will do) inserted in the join and held together with gaffer tape.
A massacred hayledge net. Bound on the hoop with nylon gardening string (£1.45 in B+Q). 
Some strong cord to tie in loops through six of the bottom holes. 
3 metres bungee cord (B+Q £1.78 mtr, once you can work out how to use the cutter and they can find it on the electronic till so you can pay for it!).
Some safety clips cut off unwanted leg straps etc.

To assemble:
Tie your cord loops in the bottom of the tub. Not equidistant, put two closer together so it's easy to flip the net cover up for filling.
Cut your bungee cord into equal lengths. Tie to the 3 cords inside the container. Slide the cover in and put the bungee cord through holes in the net.
Pull the two bungee cords that are close together over and tie them off on the outside by whatever method you've set up.
Pull the third one out and attach a safety clip of the right length to hook on to whatever you're going to hook it on to.

Voila! Unclip the clip bungee, flip the cover over so it's outside the tub, stuff the hay in, flip the cover back and clip the bungee back to secure it.

I included bungee cord just in case some bright spark decides to get their leg hooked up somehow.  !


----------



## zizz (9 December 2011)

I've posted this picture before, but we use an old plastic oil tank which has been cut in half. Is light weight, easy to move, has no sharp edges and holds a four foot bale of haylage (a little overfilled in this photo - I tried squeezing in two bales without much success!);


----------



## moana (9 December 2011)

I decided to get one as I was sick of so much wastage. I chose to get a sheep feeder, and was advised by the agriculture store to line the bars with mesh for safety.


----------



## KrujaaLass (9 December 2011)

Lots of houses near me are having loft conversions. On my travels I look out for discarded water tanks. Got 3 so far. the big round ones. Missed 2  d ue to not knocking on doors Last one even dropped it o my house. They only get put on the skip


----------



## Tinypony (9 December 2011)

Big round water tanks would be perfect for the setup I have.  The huge tree planters I'm using are often skipped after landscaping is done, so nurseries might be useful contacts.


----------



## Tinypony (9 December 2011)

I'll just bring this up for the night-time crew, might be useful for some.


----------



## Keryn (11 January 2014)

Enfys said:



			My opinion ? No, no, no, no, NO   Don't even go there! Lots of lovely little gaps for silly equines to thread body parts through 
Personally, I wouldn't touch a metal ring feeder, tombstone or otherwise with a bargepole. Most of the horses here are not mine, if one got injured with something i had put in the field I'd probably get the pants sued off me. 
Yes they are useful, and yes, the majority of the time they appear to be safe, but when there is an accident every single one I have ever seen or heard about has caused major, *major*, injuries. My friends tb somehow almost ripped his leg off on one only a month or so ago... bang!
		
Click to expand...

I have just bought a tombstone feeder and it's F A B U L O U S!! It literally DOUBLES MY HAY CROP!! ZERO FOOD getting trampled into the mud, or fouled. The bales used to be gone in 4 days, now they last 10 days (four 15.2 Quarter horses). The horses eat the food right down to the mud ZERO waste! Make sure you let them finish it. Just like they will eat the sour grass when the sweet grass is all gone. - don't be tempted to put the next bale in too soon. They WILL finish the bale if you let them.
Thoroughbreds can get hurt by just thinking about getting hurt, they're so stupid. But for any other breed (we have sensible Quarter Horses) they are quite SAFE, and I am running out to get another feeder! Not sure they can work for foals, whose legs could possibly fit through the tombstones ... they might try that if they can't reach in. But for grown horses? I say - GO FOR IT!!


----------



## sandy3924 (11 January 2014)

I have one of these and Its proving very successful.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Horse-Hay...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item417b3c123c


----------



## weebarney (11 January 2014)

I love my tombstone feeder.


----------



## spookypony (11 January 2014)

I have two feeders like this: two tractor tyres bolted together and on top of a pallet. The metal rings that go around the inside of the tractor tyre have been sawn out, both to make it roomier and a bit safer. The tyre feeder can hold a 3'-diameter round bale, or several square bales. Excited horses hooning around appear to just bounce off it.

The pictures I've seen of horses stuck in tyres appear to be single tyres on the ground, rather than larger constructs such as this?


----------



## mirage (11 January 2014)

I use an old Babydan play pen.The bars are too close together to get a head or leg through and it stops them trampling all the hay into the mud.


----------



## supagran (11 January 2014)

RutlandH2O said:



			I have been trying to have one of these made. I went to the feed store and took a look at one similar to yours, but it was 5'3" in diameter. It's just too big for my purposes. I over-winter my Shires in a massive pole barn. My 2 young geldings share a section of the barn and I thought one like yours would be perfect. I'm trying to have one of the cattle/sheep feeder manufacturers make one for me that is 4 feet in diameter and 32 inches high, with 3 inch mess welded around like yours. Next time you are out in the field, could you measure the diameter of your feeder? Perhaps a smaller one is already made.
		
Click to expand...

Why not use just half of the sheep feeder, fastened to a wall - I've seen it one and it works well.


----------



## Kallibear (11 January 2014)

I had mine made by a local blacksmith for £150 ( so cheaper than many pre made ones) . The ring is 7ft wide and it's 3ft high. It's for multiple bigger horses sharing but even the foal was able to reach. It fit's a large round bale easily with plenty of room to fall down the side and not over the edge. For smaller horses and ponies I'd have had it 6"  lower. 

I could have had it wrapped in sheet metal for a bit extra cost but I just folded chainlink fencing that I'd got free as cut offs from the local fencer.


----------



## RutlandH2O (11 January 2014)

supagran said:



			Why not use just half of the sheep feeder, fastened to a wall - I've seen it one and it works well.
		
Click to expand...

We almost did just that. When we found out that the manufacturer wouldn't do a one off, we just purchased the standard sheep feeder and attached 2 inch weld mesh all the way around the outside of the feeder. It's worked brilliantly. That feeder is used by our two, young Shire geldings. We bought a 4 berth tombstone feeder for our two very quiet, well-behaved Shire mares. That, too, has worked out very well. Echoing Enfys's fears about the possible dangers of the tombstone feeders, I would never put that feeder in with my youngsters. They are too rambunctious and playful and I would be worried that they could catch a hoof in the tombstone openings.


----------

